

Ask HN: Is it a CMS I am looking for? - superted

I am trying find some form of a content management system not geared towards the publishing of web pages, but rather that of custom content. I am sure there is a name for these kinds of systems/applications, but I cannot come to think of it.<p>My basic requirements:<p>1) There needs to be a way to create templates for objects in a flexible manor, where a template is a set of attributes, with the ability to create nested groups of attributes as well as add attributes associated with other templates<p>2) Content instantiates these templates<p>3) Arbitrary sets of content needs to be exportable, preferably to custom XML<p>4) All this needs to be accessible through a decent management UI, web-based preferably. Ideally there is an API somewhere in there as well<p>What am I looking for? I feel that traditional CMS:es are too tied to that of web publishing. I guess I am looking for something a bit more generic.
======
sheff
Have you looked at Drupal ? There is a lot of overlap between its custom CMS
features and what you describe above. See
<http://drupal.org/documentation/structure> .

